# Having a boat shipped after purchase



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone have an good experience with have a boat shipped to them? I am looking at purchasing a boat that is about 1100 miles away. I can fly to see it and test drive it for about $175 round trip but after sale I really don't feel like 4 days of driving to go and pick it up and bring it back. I calculated about $350-400 gas in gas and putting over 2,000 miles on my vehicle.
I looked into flying down and renting a truck most companies will not allow you to tow withtheir vehicles.
I tried uship.com and immediately got two companies respond but they are charging $2000-$2200...about double what I was hoping to pay. I know uship charges the companies 20% and wasn't sure if there is a way to go directly to these companies and skip the uship contracting fees.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

It was $1200 + to ship from ludington to Poland on maybe 400 miles don't remember exactly


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

So 1100 miles that is probably a good deal


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What state is the boat in?
How big of a boat is it (length/width)?
From your post...assuming trailer with boat but just wanting to confirm.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

When my buddy bought his he had it hauled on the way he ended up with 4 of 6 flat tires before he got it home they charged him a ton extra for the extra time and wheels I think it was around $250 per flat tire they only had 1 spare ouch. 
Unexpected expenses while in rout


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

I brought a 24ft flybridge home from Miami.Though it was many years ago.Was lucky and had no issues.Good luck.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I drove down to Jacksonville from warren oh years ago to pick up my 18' trophy. drove straight thru to Jacksonville, got a room, picked up the boat the next day, did the paper work, went back to the room, slept for a few hrs and drove straight back home. it's not as bad as you'd think except for coming thru WV, those mountain roads were pretty slippery with the fresh snow fall and an 18' fiberglass boat pushing you around. I also didn't have a license plate for the trailer, I just figured if I got pulled over, id show them the bill of sale and title I got from the bank and tell them I was getting plates in ohio. but I was never stopped.


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

Check out the web site u ship u can put it out there n truckers with small loads n going that route can bid on it


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Just got back 3 weeks ago bringing home a 96 sea pro from Georgia paid no tolls and turned around and went to Minnesota for a car and paid over 100 dollars in tolls ! Pm me and let me know the size of the boat and where it is and all see if I can help you out one way or another and im here to tell you the boat killed my milage !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I drove from east/central Indiana to new Hampshire to get a 28' sea ray amberjack. it had the 10' beam but I didnt know at the time I needed wide load permits. and I forgot to take my trailer plates with me. I towed it back with no problems. I only spent 1 night in a motel. my younger brother went with me and we had a great trip. it just cost's way to much to have a boat shipped. I would run add in paper for a driver before I would pay to have it shipped.
sherman


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just occurred to me the guy who lives across the street from me delivers RV trailers to their respective owners. Picks the trailers up from the manufacture then delivers them. If you want I'll try to get is number. Have no idea what he charges


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

My friend bought a 21ft boat from a dealer in North Dakota. The dealership drove the boat half way and charged him $1500. They were in a 2500 duramax. I was with him when he picked it up and signed the papers at a truck stop 5:30 last night. The $1500 was cash at transfer.

I am guessing he had at least $300 more in his fuel bill to and from the half way point. Plus we had 3 drivers experanced in towing boats for the ride, so that we could do everything in one day.

$2000 is about right I think


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

There's some very important information missing to even think about what a price may be. Size of boat, beam of boat, on it's own trailer or dose is need to be put on semi trailer. It cost me about just over 8k to get a boat one way to Florida to Michigan


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

That's a good price. It's going cost you around $500.00 dollars plus in gas around 7 miles a gallon to pull that 24'. I can't see $300. to $400. in gas. Also on top of that your hotel room less you drive all night. Get your pen and pencil out figure it out!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

MLKOSTER
Please post BOAT PICS & specs,,, along with exact addresses,,,, city to city.
Time frame. 
New unit?
Used?
OLD tires/ new? etc,etc,etc.
INSURANCE? WHO'S RESPONSIBLE?

I camp near Erie, & many of my 'retired' campground friends tow their 21'-28'ers to Florida.
Some of their units are 8' wide,,, some 10'. Most Dual axle,,, some triple.
They usually have 2-3 EXTRA wheels & bearings for the trip down.

IF you would post more info,,, we just might be able to HOOK-YOU-UP. Specially when they have to make DRY RUNS during the winter, up & down.

Just Saying,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry I didn’t reply right away. It is coming from sanabel island in Florida to either north canton Ohio or Middleburg hts Ohio. It is a 2005 Grady white 205 tournament. Boat is 20’+ Long and just over 8’ wide.
Trailer is a tandom magic tilt 2244 aluminum with new tires this weekend. Trailer is 25’ long and 102” wide.
Boat weighs 2860. Trailer is 880. Add 500 for the 150 Yamaha outboard and then any gas in the 80 gallon tank gas tank.
Thanks for all the input. Deposit is put down on boat and going down sea test the boat in 2 and 1/2 weeks. Looking at last weekend in March or first weekend in April.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Pull the boat yourself thats a small boat. That's a two day trip, still say gas around $500.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I bought a Grady White 208 out of Boston in 2016. I flew there to inspect and buy, then didn’t have the time to go get it. The Marina wanted it out of there. I had it shipped to Columbus area and it went well. The company I used was ‘Showroom Transport’. It was really just a guy with a f250 diesel who they contracted, but he called me several times during the trip with updates. He drove right through a winter storm to bring it to my door. For me it was an excellent experience. They claim to have once delivered to Mitt Romney on their website. 

I trailer my Grady around the Great Lakes. The boat, motor, and trailer weighs in around 5500-6000 depending on fuel level. Tows well with my Nissan Armada and it’s like it’s not there with my father’s F350 diesel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

SemperFi said:


> Pull the boat yourself thats a small boat. That's a two day trip, still say gas around $500.


Better have a tow vehicle that averages at least 16mpg while towing to be able to do it for $500 in fuel.
Thinkin more like around $650- $700 round trip for fuel.
Round trip from Cleveland to Sanibel is about 2460mile.
That's about 40hrs straight driving time round trip.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Fastwater, I think the $500 is spot on at least for the vehicles I tow with. Armada would get 18mpg for first 1230 miles or 72 gallons. On the way home, it’d get 10mpg using 123 gallons for total of 195 gallons at 2.50 = $544

A F350 diesel would get 22 mph on the way down consuming 55 gallons. In the way back, it’d get 13mpg using 94 gallons for a total of 150 gallons at $3.00 = $450

I tow the cuddy version of his new boat a lot with two different vehicles over long distances. I think you’re failing to realize 1/2 the trip is without load 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

dgfidler said:


> Fastwater, I think the $500 is spot on at least for the vehicles I tow with. Armada would get 18mpg for first 1230 miles or 72 gallons. On the way home, it’d get 10mpg using 123 gallons for total of 195 gallons at 2.50 = $544
> 
> A F350 diesel would get 22 mph on the way down consuming 55 gallons. In the way back, it’d get 13mpg using 94 gallons for a total of 150 gallons at $3.00 = $450
> 
> ...


You are surely right...and SemperFi was spot on at around $500 round trip for fuel.
My apologies for my misfiguring fuel and....Thank You for the correction.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I did the fuel calculations. I figured around 500 in fuel, almost 2,500 miles on my vehicle and about 4 days of travel and at least two hotels maybe three. 
Got two more offers around the $13-$1400 range.
I do think the older GW 205 DUal consule is lighter then your newer 208 cuddy.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

1500 is a very good price. I have moved many boats/campers/fifth wheels I charge 80-95cent per mile plus any unforeseen problems. At $1500 that's about 60 cents a miles.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Fastwater,
Quoted that $500. in gas one way trip.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

From what I can tell, most places are charging between $1.00-$2.00 per mile for something this size. It is about 1200 miles. So my best offer is $1250. A lot better then where it started at $2000-2400.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

for that size boat you may be able to get a hotshot - someone with F250/350 to bring it up. but then you will pay for them to go home empty...

or look for a big truck that is running LTL (less than load) coming back out of FL Keys. nothing ships out of FL Keys north so they are always running empty. you may have to find a loading dock where they can offload though... of course if you pickup in a loading yard - they may be able to fork off that size boat. call one of the big logistics firms - a family member interned at Coyote Logistics and they did such things (that is how i know about the LTL running empty out of Keys). coyote.com

another option - it is spring break season... either go yourself and enjoy or find a family member (or other) reliable college student and you pay for their travels...

regardless of method - insure the boat and trailer first... ha ha ha


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

mlkostur said:


> From what I can tell, most places are charging between $1.00-$2.00 per mile for something this size. It is about 1200 miles. So my best offer is $1250. A lot better then where it started at $2000-2400.


 $1-$2 per mile one way or round trip? I don't know anyone that only charges one way unless there not going one way empty. Just make you you have all the details worked out before you make any decisions.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hookedup330 said:


> 1500 is a very good price. I have moved many boats/campers/fifth wheels I charge 80-95cent per mile plus any unforeseen problems. At $1500 that's about 60 cents a miles.





Hookedup330 said:


> $1-$2 per mile one way or round trip? I don't know anyone that only charges one way unless there not going one way empty. *Just make you you have all the details worked out before you make any decisions.*


Agree! Also agree that the $1500 round trip fee is very,very fair for you considering at least $500 fuel plus, most likely, motel expenses will come off the top from the get go for the driver. Not interested in the job but if I was I surely wouldn't make that round trip in my truck for a penny less...and would do my best to try and line up a load going down. 

IMO, if you had an offer of $13-1400 fee and that's a round trip, you better jump on that offer. And like Hookedup stated...better make sure of all the fine details such as extra fee in case of possible breakdown expenses(who's gonna pay tow,repairs,extra mileage,extra motel expenses if needed due to breakdown) etc. Also would find out about insurance as far as who's insurance will pay for what in case of an accident. If just hiring someone that has a personal truck insured as a casual driver and they have an accident damaging their truck and your boat, will their ins. pay for your boat since they were hired by you using their vehicle for business rather than casual driving. Won't even get into the insurance end if someone gets severely hurt...or worse in an accident and the proper insurances aren't in place.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I Had a lot of offers on “uship.com” but feel the most comfortable from a guy I called from “shipyourboatnow.com” which is really shipyourvehiclenow.com
Talked to the him in the phone and he gave me quotenover phone and immediately sent me above quote to my email. If I use them I will be sure to update everyone on my experience.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a great quote from a dedicated freight company that no doubt will line up freight for the trip back. Also, most likely using a 40' flatbed may have additional freight coming this way along with your boat.
If I were you, I would jump on it. If they are utilizing a flatbed, you may want to ask them about the unloading process once it gets here.


----------



## WALLEYE#1 (Mar 31, 2013)

mlkostur said:


> Anyone have an good experience with have a boat shipped to them? I am looking at purchasing a boat that is about 1100 miles away. I can fly to see it and test drive it for about $175 round trip but after sale I really don't feel like 4 days of driving to go and pick it up and bring it back. I calculated about $350-400 gas in gas and putting over 2,000 miles on my vehicle.
> I looked into flying down and renting a truck most companies will not allow you to tow withtheir vehicles.
> I tried uship.com and immediately got two companies respond but they are charging $2000-$2200...about double what I was hoping to pay. I know uship charges the companies 20% and wasn't sure if there is a way to go directly to these companies and skip the uship contracting fees.


I have had boats hauled even tractors from all over the US. The camper hauling guys are always looking for a load back this way.


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

regardless of who hauls it back I think it really important to make sure the tires are in great shape.....not old, good tread etc. Also that bearing be checked and repacked. That trip will test the condition of both. breaking down on the road with trailer issues especially bearings is no fun.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, but his best quote is a ride on a flat bed. If it’s on a flat bed, the bearings and tires are a non issue and could be dealt with locally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

didnt realize it would be loaded onto a flat bed. If thats the case you're right about not worrying about the tires and bearings.


----------

